# Rare Missouri Meds



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Hi friends,

 Well we all like pics right? I was down at my best friends house and seen some of his awesome Missouri med collection and took a few photos. Sorry if they're not the best as they was taken with my camera phone, but I think they turned out ok for the most part. Some of these are _extremely_ rare, and a few are the only ones known. I hope you enjoy the pics as these are some examples you might not ever see. []

 ~Tim

 A. Miller & Co.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Bacon, Hyde & Co.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Bragg's Golden Cough Syrup


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Dr. W.R. Merwin


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Edmon's Carpenter & Samuel Proprietors Barry, Mo


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Pike & Kellogg


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Pike & Kellogg cylinder


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

M. Dimmitt Cough Balsam


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Prepared by J.R. Monroe


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Potter & Merwin


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2012)

Really nice early meds!  love the crudity and character (although not a huge fan of painted embossing) Thanks for sharing them Tim.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

COLDICURE W.E. Bard & Son Sedalia, Mo

 Rare cure


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Rowen St Louis

 Very early. This thing is crazy crude...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

R&J Adams Druggists Chemists St Louis

 Man, I want this one so bad lol The firm has sodas from STL too, but the druggist bottle is ultra rare and so far the only one known from what I have been told.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

H C Myers Rheumatic Embrocation Fayette, Mo

 Just awesome, another i'd so love to have.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

And finally the Wards Telegraph Tonic. He's has so any Mo collectors wanting this one, including myself! Another only one known from what i've been told.

 Just killer, love the name! Thanks for looking guys []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2012)

I Love BACON with any of my KELLOGG's cereals, but they're all fantastic...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Joe & Jim, I think so too!

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 31, 2012)

Amazing , super rare meds


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Man....just caught the rest of these pics...Those bottles are amazing...You can "feel" the age just looking at them.


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 1, 2012)

Killer stuff Tim, thanks for the show. Several I had never even heard of. Dug a broken Bacon,Hyde & Co. pontilled whiskey a couple days ago, it had a killer top on it.


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 1, 2012)

wow, some very cool bottles there!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 1, 2012)

Incredible Meds. ! Thanks for showing. I like that Miller & Co and the Potter & Merwin.[]


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, never even heard of most of them, what great, rare bottles!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Tim,
 Yes, he has some great ones! I also have the R&J Adams open pontil med.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Killer Theo,

 I've often wondered if there was another known. You should find me one! []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's sweet Doug, you sure dig some great stuff man. 

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys,

 That A. Miller & Co is an awesome bottle Rory. An early one and quite crude. I know where there's another one but most of the lip is gone. Most of these are much better than my cell camera could show but I forgot to grab my other camera that day.

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is another one that is a only one know. I did have two of those R & J Adams bottles but I sold one. That one you got the pic of might be the one I had.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great one Theo!

 Yeah it very well could be. I'd love to find one eventually []

 ~Tim


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, bottles can't get much better than those! Thanks for taking the time to photograph and post them, I'll probably never actually see any in person.

 They are all pretty outstanding, but I'd be going for the Telegraph Tonic personally. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the Telegraph tonic too, but this guy really has a cool shape to him...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

This one too!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

I know Stephen, I love the name and it's really a great looking bottle for sure. Some of these early St. Louis ones just aren't seen. Even in the incredible Sam Greer collection as well as others. There are some fantastic bottles out there tied up in longtime collections, and I think it's always great when you get a chance to see stuff that you didn't know existed. []

 Joe, the Monroe is unusual in form with that type body and having that style top. It's as found as you can see like many of these that's never been cleaned. The photos sort of show it, but it's kind of a light lime color under the stain.

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

I know this one is not a medicine but close enough. Vertically embossed on the back side HOFFMANN'S CEYLON BITTERS and on the front in a seal E.A. DAMON'S AGTS ST LOUIS. I think this one is a only one know also.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

Seal Pic


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

Back Side


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Holy crap lol

 Did I see that one at your house when we was there? I don't remember that one. Killer!

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

I dont think you did.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

That ones _really_ got alot going for it.

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought you would like it!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2012)

Good Lord, those are some _great_ bottles.  Dammamotty.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

wow. This is getting surreal. Major league bottles.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Theo has some incredible stuff, bottles that hit harder than Mike Tyson!

 ~Tim


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes he does, Theo how bout a picture of the Green Spice mills? My back hurts from digging for colored sodas to trade. I need some incentive.[]


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Doug,
 This is just a quick picture of it. You been finding anything?


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are three different sizes on the Maguire cobalt meds.


----------



## druggistnut (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Tim,
 The Potter & Merwin is my favorite, as Missouri is spelled out.
 I was looking at another Barry, Mo pontiled med at Sam's house last week.
 Arlen also has the one you showed (got it from Curt?) and Sam has another Edmons. 
 An iron pontiled and open pontiled example of the same med, from a tiny place that really doesn't exist any more. Fantastic.
 The stagecoach road still shows on maps of Barry, though. Someone needs to look hard at that area.
 Bill


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 2, 2012)

I really like the Potter & Merwin too Bill!

 Yeah Arlin said that Sam said he had one, but told him he thought it was a little different? And yes, it came out of the collection he bought from Curt. Some killer stuff for sure!

 How did the digs go my friend? Did you end up making it to Ft. Scott? I'd like to dig there sometime.

 ~Tim


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the pic,Theo! That bottle is quite sexy. Been finding stuff, but nothing earth shattering, not from lack of trying though.



> ORIGINAL:  stlouisbottles
> 
> Hi Doug,
> This is just a quick picture of it. You been finding anything?


----------



## phil44 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these.  How rare is the Edmons?  is there a chance it's spelled incorrectly?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd say extremely rare Phil,

 I only know of two myself.

 ~Tim


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 4, 2012)

Theo great collection,thanks for sharing the pictures, Tim thanks for bringing this up to light. Nothing better then regional bottles. Theo one of the two Kellys bitters bottles ( There were two molds ) and the Old Cabin Bitters were blown at the Whitney Glass works in Glassboro New Jersey.Have you researched any of your outstanding bottles as to where they may have been made. I assume Louisville would be a strong candidate along with the Ohio glass factory's.Again thanks for sharing your collection you should be quite proud.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve,

 The collection of photos I took was at my friend Arlin Cargills house. He has the largest all around collection of Missouri bottles known. Theo has some outstanding bottles and we were fortunate enough to include some of his killer soda collection along with some other collectors sodas that will be featured in our book.

 Theo's along with two other guys, has the top three best from St. Louis by far. Incredible examples of fine early bottles to say the least []

 ~Tim


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 4, 2012)

Tell Arlin to take a bow Tim and get on the forum. []Nice bottles from all of you thanks for sharing them. Any idea on the place of manufacture on any of these shown.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 4, 2012)

Tim, Here is the other A. Miller you spoke about I believe with the contents still in it that had the lip problem.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve,
 I had not did any research on any of them. I am just to busy with work and everything going on. I have alot of stuff to get rid of that was my fathers and to sell his property.  I recently retorn my shoulder at work and that has slowed everything down but I will get someway.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 5, 2012)

Take your time Theo again great bottles thanks for sharing.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow those are some great early bottles, thanks for the post.


----------

